# Introducing "Little puppy with a thousand names"



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The girls baby sister arrived a day earlier than expected...what a nice surprise for all of us! She is as sweet as they come and such a gentle soul. 
She seems to learn real quick. In just a matter of days, she has learned how to beg for belly rubs and treats. It didn't take long for her two older sisters to be bad influences.
Here's our little princess "little puppy with a thousand names"


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Another...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Joanne. She is beautiful! :wub: What a nice surprise to get her earlier than expected.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

And another of the princess


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Precious!!! Should we call her question mark? My friend Lauri has you beat by a week! She just adopted two teacup Yorkies and no names yet!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my !! She's sooo adorable!! Better get a name or I'll call her Princess! LOL!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

awww how very sweet. Congrats on new puppy. Sounds like you need to come up wit a name pretty soon. No pressure lol


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

aww she's so cute! :wub:

Mei Mei? Ling Ling? lol

Can't wait to see what name you settle on. I'm sure something will fit just right soon.

Congratulations


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Stop, stop I can't handle it. Puppy fever. Very cute. No name yet?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww, she is so cute!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh my !! She's sooo adorable!! Better get a name or I'll call her Princess! LOL!


Haha! I was just gonna say I'd name her Princess! Maybe whatever you name her should be preceded by Princess!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Joanne, she is soooo sweet! Congratulations!!! :chili::chili::chili:
So happy for you!

What do the girls think?

:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hahahah so what did you name her this week? She is just adorable


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wasn't she suppose to come to my house:innocent: seriously she's so itty bitty, how old is she? How much does she weigh? You probably shared all this but I've forgotten:blush: your going to have such a fun weekend :chili: she's so very cute:wub: I'm anxious to get to know her, after all I'm her auntie Paula :wub: little no name, give her kisses and Lacie and Suki too


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to our world little girl! 
So happy she is healthy & arrived safely Joanne. Enjoy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

She is gorgeous, Joanne! :wub:

I am so happy for you!

She looks like a Gigi to me. :innocent:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I can hardly look at her without getting the dreaded "puppy fever!":wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is just beautiful:wub:Congratulations


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww how cure is she. She looks like she has got some spirit to her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, I've been thinking of taking a trip to Boston one of these days. Now I have an excuse!!! I'd try to get a look at this little girl. :wub: Boy talk about Trick or Treat...what a great treat you got!:chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable. Having a puppy is just the most wonderful time.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Oh my... she is a total love! She will have to toughen up if she wants to survive around here. It's sooo busy having three but our routine is coming along and she seems to be learning quick.
Still no name and not even close to finding one that fits her, though she knows her name as Moca and responds to it very well, I feel I should find a name that sounds similar or with an M.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Such a pretty baby! Congrats! :wub:


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sweet as sugar. Enjoy


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How about Mieka Joanne?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> How about Mieka Joanne?


How does one pronounce Mieka? With a long i and the e is silent? 
Or, a long e and the i is silent?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She's adorable.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> How about Mieka Joanne?


Sandy...I've been thinking about Mieka...and have been calling her that too. She responds to it. I just keep forgetting it and stumble on her name when I want to call her. Maybe the more I say it the more natural it will come to me.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> How does one pronounce Mieka? With a long i and the e is silent?
> Or, a long e and the i is silent?


Geez Marie...I just assumed it was a long E. I've been pronouncing it like Meeka. I'd be curious to know if it's pronounced differently.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My friend in Greece had a Mieka & she pronounced it:
"Meeka" which I find very feminine! I really loved the name but could not use it since she already had one. I think it is similar enough to Moca that it would be an easy transition for everyone! Mieka would also be unique to SM, I think?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a total doll, I have really been getting puppy fever lately, must stop looking LOL. *eiksaa* on here has a Mieka.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> My friend in Greece had a Mieka & she pronounced it:
> "Meeka" which I find very feminine! I really loved the name but could not use it since she already had one. I think it is similar enough to Moca that it would be an easy transition for everyone! Mieka would also be unique to SM, I think?


It's growing on me more and more and she does respond to it...this could be it! My little puppy with a thousand names could be a Mieka after all!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Oh Joanne, she is soooo sweet! Congratulations!!! :chili::chili::chili:
> So happy for you!
> 
> What do the girls think?
> ...


Kathleen, the girls are doing good. Lacie is much more accepting with this one than Suki. Suki is very happy playing nonstop and they are already sleeping together. I never realized what a tomboy my little Suki was until I got this delicate little princess. She is very prissy and very different than my other two. It seems to be a perfect match!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Wasn't she suppose to come to my house:innocent: seriously she's so itty bitty, how old is she? How much does she weigh? You probably shared all this but I've forgotten:blush: your going to have such a fun weekend :chili: she's so very cute:wub: I'm anxious to get to know her, after all I'm her auntie Paula :wub: little no name, give her kisses and Lacie and Suki too


 AWNTIE...the baby is 6 months old and a little fatty. She's 2.8 right now. Shinyoung said she would be somewhere around 4-5 pounds adult. She looks so different than Suki. Suki has long legs and body. This little one has short legs and a very compact body. 
I gave them all big hugs and kisses from you Awntie Paula ❤


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Mieka is the sweetest little doll :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, maybe I could be the god-mother if you choose the name I suggested??? Then Lisi would be the Auntie & Kitzel the Uncle! 
Mieka would be perfect, but hey, don't let me sway you.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations Joanne, she's precious! I think she looks like a cherry blossom...call her Blossom


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, if she isn't the epitome of cuteness, I don't know what is!!!!
Absolutely precious, eye candy. I like her new name, very cute.
Do you get anything done with that adorableness around?
I've never had a Maltese pup younger than 6 months - boy are they cute! Of course, I call Maltese perpetual puppies, they just seem to be eternal puppies!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Wow, I've been thinking of taking a trip to Boston one of these days. Now I have an excuse!!! I'd try to get a look at this little girl. :wub: Boy talk about Trick or Treat...what a great treat you got!:chili:


Susan...we would love for you to come! How much fun would that be for us to finally meet our AWNTIE Susan!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Well, if she isn't the epitome of cuteness, I don't know what is!!!!
> Absolutely precious, eye candy. I like her new name, very cute.
> Do you get anything done with that adorableness around?
> I've never had a Maltese pup younger than 6 months - boy are they cute! Of course, I call Maltese perpetual puppies, they just seem to be eternal puppies!


I had to laugh when you asked if I've got anything done. I'm embarrassed to say I haven't even had a chance to shower in 3 days~eww! 
I forgot how busy a new puppy is times two more fluffs. I hope I make it to work on time next week. At the rate I'm going~I won't even show up:blush:
The puppy is actually already 6 months old, so not too young and already came pee pad trained, knows how to walk on the leash and is very used to being groomed. She has been extremely easy and patient with me as I yank and pull on her hair to make a topknot :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sarahsphere said:


> Mieka is the sweetest little doll :wub:


Thank you Sarah! So isn't your little GiGi...how is she doing?


----------



## Fallyn and Moxie (Oct 27, 2015)

Awww, she's adorable!:wub::wub:


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

She is adorable! Glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, so she is Mieka? I must have missed that part...Yay!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> Ok, so she is Mieka? I must have missed that part...Yay!!!


No..not yet! I'm having trouble calling her that. It doesn't come out naturally for me. 
As much as I'd like to name her...I want something that comes easy to me.
I'm working on Mieka...I really am :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We need to form a raffle to name Joanne's baby!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> We need to form a raffle to name Joanne's baby!


So I think that's a great idea! Joanne needs to make list of all the "probables," but of course we know Joanne will probably change the name later anyway!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> We need to form a raffle to name Joanne's baby!


I think your right Mags...I can't make a decision on a name for the life of me :blush:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> So I think that's a great idea! Joanne needs to make list of all the "probables," but of course we know Joanne will probably change the name later anyway!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


At least it would be a start, even if I did change it again. Right now she is Moca, Mieka, fatty, Misa, pain in my a%%s (just kidding on that one) puppy, stinker, puppy with no name.
There's a whole bunch more but too early in the a.m to think of them.

I need help :blink:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, try "Mali" (pronounce Maa-lee), it is a Thai name meaning "flower."


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, try "Mali" (pronounce Maa-lee), it is a Thai name meaning "flower."


Sandy...your good with the names ) is A pronounced like car?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, it sounds like "ah". . . & the "li" is sort of sing-songy! A perfect Asian name for a perfect little Asian princess.
It would also go with the other "i" names you have!


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh so precious!!! I better be careful... I can feel a fever coming on... baby fever! lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How about Mutsy? :w00t::w00t::w00t: Just kidding. That's what my son calls Tyler (whom he's still jealous of) as an alternative to calling him The Usurper. He moved to CA and now back on the east coast so he's even more pained to see the attention tyler gets. :innocent: Mwahahahah! :thumbsup: 
How about Mocha, Mona, Molly, Maggie, MeMe, Meggie?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

With Mali---the emphasis should be on the Ma & not the li!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

:Waiting:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

cheon myeong = thousand names


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> cheon myeong = thousand names


Haha! You just made me laugh out loud and I'm at work! My clients just looked at me like I was crazy:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> How about Mutsy? :w00t::w00t::w00t: Just kidding. That's what my son calls Tyler (whom he's still jealous of) as an alternative to calling him The Usurper. He moved to CA and now back on the east coast so he's even more pained to see the attention tyler gets. :innocent: Mwahahahah! :thumbsup:
> How about Mocha, Mona, Molly, Maggie, MeMe, Meggie?


She came with the name moca:thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> :Waiting:


Mags STOP! You're making me feel so pressured, LOL!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What have you been calling her when you want to get her attention? DH calls Fifi "Puppy'" so much she must think it is her name.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sylie said:


> cheon myeong = thousand names


That's AWESOME :aktion033:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> What have you been calling her when you want to get her attention? DH calls Fifi "Puppy'" so much she must think it is her name.


I call her Moca, stumble on Mica...I really want to use Mica BUT having trouble with it when calling all three, so then I call her my baby :blush:

I'm trying hard to remember Mica. For some reason I tend to forget it.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love Mica!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

No matter whose name I call they all come. I also address them by the wrong name quite often. I even call them by Fifer or Lily. In fact, I have been know to call Ray "Nick," which is my human son's name. Plus there are all those terms of endearment. Just call her anything that comes to mind at the moment, until one sticks. You are trying to hard, you have to stop searching to see.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> No matter whose name I call they all come. I also address them by the wrong name quite often. I even call them by Fifer or Lily. In fact, I have been know to call Ray "Nick," which is my human son's name. Plus there are all those terms of endearment. Just call her anything that comes to mind at the moment, until one sticks. You are trying to hard, you have to stop searching to see.


Ok...I'm going to try. Whatever comes to mind. It's amazing what a good night sleep does. Mica is coming much more easy for me to say tonight. Let's see what tomorrow brings :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok...down to Mieka (Mika) and Misa. Misa means beautiful bloom.

Dilemma, dilemma :blush:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mieka is a wonderful name.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Mieka is a wonderful name.


Thank you Walter...I think so too. Besides...if I name her Mieka...AWNTIE Sandy gets to be the godmother...it doesn't get better than that:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maddysmom said:


> Thank you Walter...I think so too. Besides...if I name her Mieka...AWNTIE Sandy gets to be the godmother...it doesn't get better than that:thumbsup:


Mieka or Misa are cute. Aastha's little girl is Mieka.
http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> We need to form a raffle to name Joanne's baby!


I think your right...we need a raffle between Mika (Mieka) and Misa because at the moment she is being called both names. The positive...she is responding to both names. She's such a good little girl :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Mikisa


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Mikisa


 :HistericalSmiley: :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Thank you Walter...I think so too. Besides...if I name her Mieka...AWNTIE Sandy gets to be the godmother...it doesn't get better than that:thumbsup:


:flowers::flowers::clap::clap:


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

So many cute names. I like Mieka also. My sister had a pug she called Suli. She took the beginning of her name Sue and my aunt's name Linda. Pronounced it Sue lee.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Barb J said:


> So many cute names. I like Mieka also. My sister had a pug she called Suli. She took the beginning of her name Sue and my aunt's name Linda. Pronounced it Sue lee.


I love Suli for a name....that is super cute!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Or Mieka Misa (though it sounds too much like pizza pizza). That way you would have your own M (&) M - but she is already as sweet as they come.


----------



## mauismom1 (May 21, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! She is just adorable. I'm sure you are giving her lots of love, which is even more important until you pick her name. Enjoy and wishing you all the best!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mauismom1 said:


> Congratulations!!!! She is just adorable. I'm sure you are giving her lots of love, which is even more important until you pick her name. Enjoy and wishing you all the best!!


Thank you Jill. She is spoiled with love for sure.
I've decided to call her Mika...Princess Mika :wub:


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Does she have a name yet? 

My son won't let me change Gigi
I tell her all the time she's precious.
I was talking to my husband about how precious she was and she came running, she thinks her name is Gigi & precious lol

I also call her my fluppy, I should stop, I don't want to confuse her but I can't help myself.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sarahsphere said:


> Does she have a name yet?
> 
> My son won't let me change Gigi
> I tell her all the time she's precious.
> ...


Sarah my friend...you missed this thread. You will have to read it. :innocent:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...490-little-puppy-thousand-names-has-name.html

I love Gigi's name...why would you change it?
Omg...I can't I believe I just asked that.
Your talking to the mommy of a "puppy with a thousand names" :HistericalSmiley:


----------

